# Solucionado Gentoo/Funtoo + NetworkManager

## fellsword

Saludos.

Tengo un problema con NetworkManager en Gentoo y Funtoo.

Lo instalo, ya en el escritorio sea KDE o Xfce (nm-applet), no puedo conectarme a la red, lo curioso es que si agrego una red sea Cableada o Wifi, se agrega 2 veces, una vez agregada, no la puedo eliminar al instante, tengo que reiniciar la máquina. (Aun agregada no me deja editar los parámetros de clave, tipo, dhcp, etc).

En el caso de KDE, me deja inservible el escritorio, no se porque:

Se tardan en abrir los programas o no abren.

No arranca kmix.

=====================================================

En el caso de xfce. (Este es el que mas me importa )

Si agrego una red cableada o wifi, al reiniciar la máquina, ya no aparece el icono tray de nm-applet hasta que borre manualmente la configuración de la red que agregue.

Otro caso, es que mientras trataba de arreglar esto, al abrir firefox, desaparecía el panel de Xfce y ya no lo podía abrir.

# sudo emerge -avDtq xfce4-meta xorg-drivers xorg-x11 sudo pv nm-applet dconf os-prober ifplugd gksu

# sudo emerge -avDtq lxdm

# sudo emerge -avDtq xfce4-dev-tools xfce4-battery-plugin xfce4-cellmodem-plugin xfce4-clipman-plugin xfce4-composite-editor xfce4-cpufreq-plugin xfce4-cpugraph-plugin xfce4-datetime-plugin xfce4-dict xfce4-diskperf-plugin xfce4-embed-plugin xfce4-equake-plugin xfce4-eyes-plugin xfce4-fsguard-plugin xfce4-genmon-plugin xfce4-gvfs-mount xfce4-hdaps xfce4-indicator-plugin xfce4-kbdleds-plugin xfce4-linelight-plugin xfce4-mailwatch-plugin xfce4-messenger-plugin xfce4-mixer xfce4-modemlights-plugin xfce4-mount-plugin xfce4-mpc-plugin xfce4-netload-plugin xfce4-netspeed-plugin xfce4-notes-plugin xfce4-notifyd xfce4-places-plugin xfce4-playercontrol-plugin xfce4-power-manager xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin xfce4-radio-plugin xfce4-screenshooter xfce4-sensors-plugin xfce4-smartbookmark-plugin xfce4-soundmenu-plugin xfce4-systemload-plugin xfce4-taskmanager xfce4-time-out-plugin gtk-engines-murrine thunar-archive-plugin thunar-media-tags-plugin thunar-shares-plugin thunar-vcs-plugin thunar-volman xfce4-terminal xfwm4-themes orage thunar-archive-plugin xarchiver file-roller tumbler leafpad

======================================================

sudo rc-update add NetworkManager default

sudo rc-update add dbus default

sudo rc-update add consolekit default

sudo rc-update add alsasound default

sudo rc-update add xdm default

sudo gpasswd -a kik1n pulse

sudo gpasswd -a kik1n pulse-access

sudo gpasswd -a kik1n plugdev

sudo gpasswd -a kik1n netdev

sudo gpasswd -a kik1n polkitd

=====================================================

make.conf

# These settings were set by the metro build script that automatically built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

###CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"### Esta no se usa en Funtoo

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

USE= "branding xcomposite -gnome -kde -minimal -qt4 dbus jpeg lock session startup-notification thunar udev X introspection gtk gtk3 gconf xfce4 xfconf glade gnome-keyring libcanberra xklavier odf libmpd audacious mpd udisks glyr lastfm gdm cups X bindist mmx sse sse2 consolekit policykit upower zeroconf python symlink sse3 opengl dvd alsa cdr v4l openal mixer cuda fontconfig foomaticdb pdf scanner pam pcmcia gstreamer bluetooth video truetype icu kdepim git pulseaudio jack acl ldap readline winbind networkmanager dhcpcd nss unicode tcpd amd64 berkdb bzip2 cracklib crypt cxx gdbm iconv ipv6 modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pcre resolvconf"

LINGUAS="es"

LANGUAGE="en_MX"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics "

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/gentoo/ http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.easynews.com/linux/gentoo/ ftp://chi-10g-1-mirror.fastsoft.net/pub/linux/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/ http://chi-10g-1-mirror.fastsoft.net/pub/linux/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo rsync://rsync.gtlib.gatech.edu/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.hoobly.com/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ http://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ http://gentoo.netnitco.net/ ftp://gentoo.netnitco.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo/source/ http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ http://mirrors.rit.edu/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.rit.edu/gentoo/ rsync://mirrors.rit.edu/gentoo/ http://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.llarian.net/

ftp://gentoo.llarian.net/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo ftp://gentoo.llarian.net/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://mirror.lug.udel.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.lug.udel.edu/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cs.uni.edu/ rsync://gentoo.cs.uni.edu/gentoo-distfiles http://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wallawalla.edu/pub/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org"

###############################################

###############################################

###############################################

###############################################

Edito:

Aparentemente no sirve NetoworkManager, mejor instale wicd y corre excelente  :Very Happy: 

Muchas gracias por ayudarme  :Very Happy: Last edited by fellsword on Mon Oct 07, 2013 5:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

y no tienes nada en los logs ?

pregunto porque precisamente nm es bastante "ruidoso" en los logs cuando algo va mal.

así a simple vista diría que tienes algún problema de fondo, permisos quizás ?

saluetes

----------

## fellsword

 *gringo wrote:*   

> y no tienes nada en los logs ?
> 
> pregunto porque precisamente nm es bastante "ruidoso" en los logs cuando algo va mal.
> 
> así a simple vista diría que tienes algún problema de fondo, permisos quizás ?
> ...

 

Mmm, sonare principiante pero que son los logs, como los leo?

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Portage_log

----------

## fellsword

 *gringo wrote:*   

> y no tienes nada en los logs ?
> 
> pregunto porque precisamente nm es bastante "ruidoso" en los logs cuando algo va mal.
> 
> así a simple vista diría que tienes algún problema de fondo, permisos quizás ?
> ...

 

kik1n@Funtoo ~ $ sudo rc-update

            alsasound |      default                 

             bootmisc | boot                         

           consolekit |      default                 

                 dbus |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

        device-mapper | boot                         

               dhcpcd |      default                 

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

                  lvm | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

             netif.lo |                       sysinit

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 sshd |      default                 

                 swap | boot                         

            swapfiles | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

         termencoding | boot                         

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

       udev-postmount | boot                         

            udev-save |              shutdown        

                udevd |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot                         

                  xdm |      default                 

sudo rc-update add NetworkManager default

sudo rc-update add dhcpcd default

sudo rc-update add dbus default

sudo rc-update add consolekit default

sudo rc-update add alsasound default

sudo rc-update add ntpd default

sudo rc-update add xdm default

sudo rc-update add fcron default

sudo rc-update add sysfs

----------

## esteban_conde

Prueba a quitar Networkmanager del runlevel  y configurar la red a mano, incluso lo puedes parar y configurar la red desde cero, es la mejor manera de ver si es nm el que da los problemas.

 Hazlo así nada más arrancar:

1º)Como root "ifconfig -a" (sin comillas) de esta forma averiguas dos cosas la IP de red y como se nombra tu interface de red.

 *en mi caso wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wlp2s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500
> 
>         inet 192.168.121.20  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.121.255
> ...

 

el nombre de tu interface será del tipo enp4s0 en vez de wlp2s0 ya que me he entendido que usas una red cableada.

Averigua tu direccion gateway con el comando "route". (sin comillas)

2º) sigues como root rc-update del NetworkManager default y reinicias ....ó... /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop.

3º) ifconfig enp4s0 (enpXsY si lo nombra de otra manera X e Y serian numeros) la IP que obtuvieras en el paso 1º.

4º) echo "nameserver IP"  IP=8.8.8.8 >/etc/rosolv.conf, esta IP creo que funciona si no lo hace pon la misma de gateway, es decir la misma que obtienes con route.

5º)route add default gw IP-gateway

Para ver si funciona -->ping www.google.es.

Si de esta forma te conectas a internet sin cuelgues entonces la culpa la tiene NetworkManager si no puede que sea firefox u otra cosa.

----------

## fellsword

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Prueba a quitar Networkmanager del runlevel  y configurar la red a mano, incluso lo puedes parar y configurar la red desde cero, es la mejor manera de ver si es nm el que da los problemas.
> 
>  Hazlo así nada más arrancar:
> 
> 1º)Como root "ifconfig -a" (sin comillas) de esta forma averiguas dos cosas la IP de red y como se nombra tu interface de red.
> ...

 

Gracias por responder:

Mira ya re re re instale funtoo current intentare con stable jeje

Uhhh hace tiempo que no edito la red a mano  :Very Happy:  lo intentare.

Uso: rc-update add NetworkManager o rc-update del NetworkManager luego "rc"

Me va bien la red con dhcpcd, lo curioso es que me agrega la red 2 veces. y una vez agregada, si reinicio el sistema, ya no corre nm-applet. Esto me pasa en Gentoo como en Funtoo.

Estaba pensando, pueda ser lxdm, por que en debian o arch , con lightdm tenía problemas.

----------

## fellsword

Mmm, Ya re re re re instale funtoo, una vez hasta se instalo todo gnome aun con -gnome y -gnome-session y aun así nada.

Ya edite los org.freedesktop, nada.

Pues ...

----------

